# Synthetic yeast



## Hellnut (13/7/13)

An article I came across that I found interesting.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/science-news/10171509/Synthetic-yeast-could-make-beer-cheaper-and-stronger.html


----------



## Feldon (13/7/13)

Playing God with beer.

What next? Jesus cheeses.


----------



## seamad (13/7/13)

Blessed are the cheesemakers.

Can't see ant useful application in beermaking.


----------



## brad81 (13/7/13)

Cannot wait to give it a go  See what flavour (if any) it creates.


----------



## hoppy2B (13/7/13)

Yeah that's how it all starts. Some do gooder does something he thinks will benefit mankind and the next thing you know there are flesh eating zombies running around everywhere. :lol:


----------



## Feldon (13/7/13)

...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/7/13)

If they **** with w1728 scottish ale yeast I will be pissed off


----------



## Feldon (13/7/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> If they **** with w1728 scottish ale yeast I will be pissed off


----------



## Mattmedia (18/7/13)

I don't think we really need to make commercial beer taste and more bland. This is still very interesting, the possibilities are endless


----------



## Droopy (18/7/13)

Feldon said:


> ...


Biological homebrew warfare


----------



## Bubba Q (18/7/13)

I for one welcome our new synthetic yeast overlords


----------



## Josho (18/7/13)

Beer Cheaper,

what cheaper than say a century old re cultured yeast strain used by say a Heinekin or a Coopers?


----------



## Josho (18/7/13)

Synthetic biology, however, has created criticism from those who fear that scientists are "playing God" by attempting to create entirely new forms of life.
There are also fears that synthetic life forms could escape into the wild and spread uncontrollably.

Gives a new spin to yeast infection,


----------



## joshF (18/7/13)

3d printing, genetically modified foods, synthetic stem-cells. It was only a matter of time until some bloke in a labcoat thought up the idea to tamper with our beloved beer -_-


----------

